# Got my UB / FA tracker back!



## corktim (5 Jul 2017)

Hi All,

Finally got a letter in the post today saying that im getting my tracker back on the same margin as per my original loan offer.

My mortgage was originally with First Active so hopefully good news for a few more out there.

Standard letter saying rte will be amended this month with calculation of overcharged interest and compensation to follow.

*Background to this case *(in response to questions from Brendan) 

1) You were a First Active Customer
Yes
2) Your mortgage contract specified the tracker rate ( as distinct from some ptsb and AIB contracts which did not specify a rate.)
The margin was specified.
3) You fixed for 2 years back in 2006?
Correct
4) When you came off the fixed they put you on the SVR.
Correct & never offered the tracker option when my fixed rate expired.

5) You complained in 2015 and they told you that you had signed a "tracker removal letter".
I did complain and they said that i had signed a tracker removal letter which was not the case to my knowledge.

6)Did you complain back in 2008?
I didn't complain back in 2008

7)Did they send you a copy of the alleged "tracker removal letter" , I presume that this was the Fixed Rate agreement. What was the actual wording?

The "Tracker removal letter" was the fixed rate agreement and nowhere did it state that it was a tracker removal letter.

8)After they refused in 2015, did you take any action? For example, did you refer to the FSO or to the Central Bank?

I complained to them and they totally fobbed me off so i went to the ombudsman who took up the complaint but then the tracker review kicked in.


----------



## ragdal (5 Jul 2017)

Brilliant news!


----------



## moneymakeover (5 Jul 2017)

Gosh well done
There's hope for rest of us


----------



## notabene (5 Jul 2017)

well done!


----------



## Tedtalk (5 Jul 2017)

Delighted for you Corktim


----------



## Miakk (6 Jul 2017)

Fantastic news corktim! 

From following your posts on AAM, I think I am in the same boat as you, so my hopes have risen...I did get a letter from UB this week but only along the lines of suggesting a review of my LTV to review my SVR rate.

Here's hoping I get another letter, like yours!


----------



## corktim (6 Jul 2017)

Hi Miaakk, i got the same letter and only got another 60 day letter last week so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2017)

Tim
Thanks for answering those questions. I have edited your first post to include them, so that people can see for themselves if their issues are the same as yours. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2017)

So what does this mean for other customers of First Active? 

If you signed the same Fixed Rate Agreement as Tim (I presume it was a standard one at the time.) 
If you lost your tracker after fixing and they did not offer you a tracker

You should get your tracker back. 

Brendan


----------



## Miakk (13 Jul 2017)

Still no news on my tracker to date. I can't get through to the UB complaint centre number (just rings out?!) but did check with the mortgage centre who know nothing about the tracker process but confirmed NO change to my next mortgage payment at the end of July.

Have any other former First Active customers heard back from UB recently either way about getting their tracker back, other than Corktim?


----------



## Milo4444 (13 Jul 2017)

Hi
I have heard nothing either but I had a different fixed rate agreement than Corktim. Mine would revert to variable unless I requested a prevailing tracker rate, however when I requested this after the agreement was up I was blocked from getting it. Well done CorkTim.


----------



## Miakk (29 Sep 2017)

Another month, another hefty SVR  mortgage repayment. I got a 60 day letter a few weeks ago and contacted the misnamed helpline who could not even tell me anything about the prioritisation for cases under review. 

Cork Tim would seem to be the only First Active customer on AAM who has been identified as impacted & to have been restored to tracker rate, although I would hope that there are others!

Just a reminder to former FA customers still stuck in this purgatory that Ulster Bank are in front in the Oireachtas Finance Committee at the start of October - see SaySomethings excellent posts on other threads, which also gives suggested questions to send to finance committee members about Ulster Bank's handling of the whole affair. 

It's important that First Active customers are specifically mentioned too,so please contact a committee member if you can to highlight our plight.


----------



## julianato (29 Sep 2017)

Hi @Miakk, we were First Active customers and had our tracker reinstated last January at the same time as receiving a letter stating that they cocked up. One holding letter in March and nothing since, similar to most people on SAME.


----------



## corktim (29 Sep 2017)

I wouldn’t give up hope yet as I’d say UB are well behind on the central bank requirements.

What you must do if not done already.

Do a subject access request
Complaint to UB
They won’t help so go to ombudsman

Don’t just sit there and wait, let them know you mean Business


----------



## Miakk (30 Sep 2017)

Thanks corktim, I've been through all 3 - subject access request, complaint & ombudsman- before the central bank review ever started. 

Not sure what options I have left other than the CB review, am certainly low on patience & high on frustration!


----------

